# What to do with $200



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

though very unlikely it will be that cheap, what's the best performance thing i could buy with $200. and if there isn't anything performance that cheap what else is good for $200.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Samo says: "Cold air intake!"


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

samo said:


> *Samo says: "Cold air intake!" *


I to say CAI.


----------



## nak1 (May 17, 2002)

i say give it to NAK1 and he will put it to good use! hahaha.

nah... CAI all the way!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

UDP?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Save it to buy an SR20DE. You should be able to get one for around $400.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

but it will cost thousands more to get it in the car.....


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

200 tacos and a CAI


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

Give it to me my tuition is do next week! TEAM G4L NYC


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

well, tell ya what.... until you decide what you want to do with it, let me hold it for you.... thats a decent bit of money. Wouldnt want to lose it or anything...  Seriously tho, the unanimous decision would be CAI.... Hotshot CAI...


----------



## se-r-57 (May 1, 2002)

The CIA seems to be the choice. But for something different ya could go to the bank and get 100 ones and 5 20's. Then go hang out at your local boobie bar.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I'd say save up until you get a grand. You can't really do a significant mod for $200. Once you hit a grand you can go coilover, or get I/H/E together, or do strut bars and sway bars, or get new rims and tires. Thats really the golden number.
If only aftermarket companies had a layaway, like buy coilovers for $1200, but pay them $100 every month for a year.

Seth


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Seth, you are making me drool....sr20det on layaway!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

since i obviously should get a CAI where and from what company should i purchase this oh so needed CAI.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

About 4573456243598673450897 places....... 


I think I saw a thread that said that Motivational Eng. has them....


Doing a search might get you some good results....


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

You wanna be looking for Hotshot Cold Air Intake, I have it and you wont be disappointed. Sounds Incredible I think. Hotshot direct is too expensive so i would seek elsewere


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

ptuning.com has HS CAI for $189 shipped.... cant beat that deal.... oh wait. theyre out of stock, thats right.... Keith goes grrrrrr: (


----------

